# Stolen Guns-Saint Paul



## drb (Oct 30, 2005)

I know this is a long shot but I thought I'd post this information on the forum on the very long shot that someone knows or will run into the following guns that I had stolen from my truck on 10/19/07 in Saint Paul, Mn. after a hunting trip to ND. I know a lot of Minnesota and Wisconsin folks participate in this forum. Any information I could get would be appreciated. The Saint Paul Police Department may also be contacted with information in relation to case # 07-210-551.

Guns Stolen:

Ruger Red Label 12ga 26" barrels SN 410 25928
Beretta Extrema 12 ga 26" barrel Camo SN AG041475
Franchi 620V 20 ga 24 " barrel SN AH59728

If anyone has any suggestions on where else I might post this notice I would appreciate feedback.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Funny, I just happen to have those exact models for sale right now!

Just kidding.
Sorry to hear about your mis-fortune. I hope you catch the crack heads who stole your stuff.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i had a pressure washer stolen out of my locked truck... and some tools...and some dish washer panels all for my company... pitiful.... i hate a theif..why dont they do this

deer season
turkey season
rab/squ season
theif season 
spring turkey season
ect...


----------

